# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  Pull same cell from multiple sheets into master column

## mattminiat

Hello, 

I have several different sheets all with the same data. I am looking to pull the data within the same cell across multiple sheets into a single column on a separate "master" sheet. Ex. Pull cell C3 from sheet1, sheet2, sheet3, sheet4 into a column in sheet"master" so the data lines up. 

Thank you.

----------


## NBVC

List the sheet names in one column,

The use: =Indirect("'"&A1&"'!C3")  in the adjacent column

where A1 contains first sheet name

If the Sheets are truly named in such a pattern.. then you can forego the listing of sheetnames and use something like:

=Indirect*"'Sheet"&rows($A$1:$A1)&"'!C3)

where Sheet is the common sheetnmame prefix and Rows($A$1:$A1) increments from 1 as far as you drag down.

----------


## mattminiat

NBVC, 

Thank you for your help, this made my life a lot easier.

----------


## a2klogic

Thank you for the simplicity of the solution.  Saved me hours of linking cells!

----------


## erebusmoros

I registered an account on these forums just to thank you for this simple and easy solution!
You've made my life a lot easier

----------


## FDibbins

> I registered an account on these forums just to thank you for this simple and easy solution!
> You've made my life a lot easier



Thank you for the feedback, members always appreciate that  :Smilie:

----------


## Sefiya

Thank you so much! This was exactly what I needed after two hours of searching the internet for an answer!

----------


## book1monte

The title of my first sheet is 3.0, is there any way complete this formula with the decimal in the page title?

----------


## FDibbins

> The title of my first sheet is 3.0, is there any way complete this formula with the decimal in the page title?



*Administrative Note:*

Welcome to the forum.  :Smilie: 

We are happy to help, however whilst you feel your request is similar to this thread, experience has shown that things soon get confusing when answers refer to particular cells/ranges/sheets which are unique to your post and not relevant to the original.

Please see Forum Rule #4 about hijacking and start a new thread for your query.

If you are not familiar with how to start a new thread see the FAQ: How to start a new thread

----------


## Floooo

Hello
Registered only to say thank you very much.
You are a kind person and made my and others' lives easier.
You deserve love.
Cheers.

----------

